# Where to buy gestone?????



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi

Can anyone help me I'm desperate to get hold of gestone 100mg/ml injections but all the chemists I've rang don't have it!!!! need to start taking it tomorrow or if I can't get hold of it start cyclogest but really want the gestone!!!! Clinic don't have any at all!!!! Please help if you know of anywhere!

Thanks
Chris x


----------



## squiffygirl (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi

My clinic (ARGC) has been prescribing prontogest as a substitute for gestone since about December as there has been a national shortage of Gestone.

Don't know where you are getting your prescriptions from, but maybe ask them to prescribe prontogest instead?

Good luck!


----------



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you is it the same? is it injections?
Thanks
Chris x


----------



## squiffygirl (Aug 17, 2010)

It's progesterone that you inject, and it comes in 100mg/ml but its a slightly different concentration to gestone so it looks slightly less.  You inject it into muscles in the same way as gestone (sorry!!) 

Not sure where you are, but it's very difficult to get gestone in London, but prontogest is in stock.

xx


----------



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

Which do you think is the best to help implantation then if the concentration is less? x


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

With prontogest the concentration is stronger as its the same amount of progesterone but in less liquid if that makes sense. I have been on prontogest for 2weeks now after being unable to get gestone. I find it slightly more painful (sorry) than gestone. It doesn't seem as thick as gestone though so goes in easier, so dh says!

Ask the clinic to prescribe that if you are not confident with cyclogest. I wasn't!

Good luck!

julsxx


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

The wellbeck pharmacy on or off Wimpole Street W1 & they have Prontogest *(100mls injectable progesterone) * in stock. If you go through my posts a couple pages back, you will come across it & their phone no:

All the best 

p.s I also preferred Gestone but they are no longer producing it at present? 

Electra x


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

*CONGRATS Juls78* on your recent BFP    
Hope your enjoying your pregancy hun  half way there 

Weldone you   

Electra x


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

awwww thanks- but it is very early days!

julsxx


----------



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you ladies!!! can't believe just stopped a really important drug for us ladies will defo try and get the prontogest hopefully do the same job!!! Congrats juls BFP must feel so great wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Chris
Not sure if this is too late but they do still seem to be making 50mg so I got 2 x 50mg instead of the 100mg and they managed to get that fine at my hospital.  Maybe see if could be prescribed that?  Reb


----------



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks ladies, I've sorted out Prontogest yipee!!! just need my two little embies to make it now!!!

Chris x


----------



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

Does anyone know do you draw up with green and inject with blue?

Thanks 
chris x


----------



## squiffygirl (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi I don't know what instructions your clinic gave you ... But I use a 1 1/2 inch green needle to draw up and inject.

Xx


----------



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi ladies another quick question - is 100mg progesterone as much as taking 2 pessaries a day which are 400mg per pessary?  Last time I took 2 pesseries a day and this time im doing 1 100mg injection a day.  Just worried is it enough? or do some ladies take pessaries aswel as injections?

Thanks
Chris xxx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

i think because absorption is different it is difficult to compare. I am injecting once a day and using one cyclogest pessary a day- to cover all bases really. You need to check with the clinic though to check if ok!! Good luck!!xxx


----------



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks juls78 think i will check in morn yeah maybe extra would be good - can your progesterone ever be too high or the higher the better is it?
Chris xxx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

i don't think too much is an issue but obviously no need to go overboard!


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Chris


I was prescribed 100 a day and was told not to supplement with crinone pessaries (even when I had some spare (and asked if I should as I had some bleeding weeks 6-.  Don't think it's a big problem if you do but don't think you need it.  I drew up with green and injected with blue.


I carried on for 13 weeks and am still numb and a bit sore at the injection site almost 5 months later - so wish I'd taken more notice of the advice to change sides each day and try not to inject into the same place!


Reb


----------

